# BathCakes -- Bath Bombs shaped like cupcakes



## tangled_panda (Jul 26, 2007)

*Bath Bomb:*  (You can use your own bath bomb recipe, but here is mine)

Mix well until smooth in large bowl:

    * 1 cup baking soda
    * 1/2 cup citric acid
    * 1/2 cup cornstarch
    * 1/3 cup Epsom salts 

Wet Ingredients:

    * 2-1/2 tablespoon light oil  (sweet almond, jojoba, avocado oil - sunflower oil can be used also or light olive)
    * 3/4 tablespoon water
    * 1 to 2 teaspoon essential oil or fragrance oil
    * 1/4  teaspoon Borax (an emulsifier) 

Put the wet ingredients and borax in a small jar and shake like crazy 
Add your colorant to the wet mixture
Pour wet mixture SLOWLY over dry ingredients.
Mix with hand similar to mixing biscuits. 
Keep pouring slowly and mix. 
Mixture will hold together when squeezed in palm of your hand.
If the mixture seems to dry add just a tiny bit of extra oil, not water to moisten the mix. 

Press the mixture into mini cupcake liners that are placed in a mini cupcake pan for stability.  There is no need to let them dry over night before putting the frosting on.  Just don't try to take them out of the pan until you put the frosting on.  Mine wanted to separate from the liner, but the frosting acted like a glue.
So now you mix up the frosting.

*Frosting:*

3 Tablespoons Meringue Powder/Powdered Egg Whites
1 lb. (By weight) Powdered Sugar
5 Tablespoons warm water
1/4 tsp Cream of Tartar

(Optional)
B&B Coloring
A few drops Fragrance.

Mix Meringue into warm water first. Add cream of tartar and Powdered sugar. Whip on medium speed for 4 to 7 minutes. Frosting will form stiff peaks and harden within an hour (or so!).  Pipe on to the cupcakes and let dry.  I let mine dry overnight and the whole thing is rock hard.  The paper peels off easily too.

The frosting has to soak in the warm water for about a minute but it will break up and dissolve.  You can sub part of the powdered sugar with Baking Soda if you like.  Just play around with the recipe and have fun!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 26, 2007)

So, this is what you are sending for the swap, right :wink: ?

How do you package these so the frosting does not get stuck to everything? Have you tried shipping them? I have been *thinking* about adding these to my line for about 6 months now, in the mini cupcake version.


----------



## tangled_panda (Jul 26, 2007)

lol, I might just send these out. . . I would like to get some feed back on them 

I haven't came up with any packaging ideas, I was thinking just cello bags tied off with curling ribbon.  The frosting is rock hard so you don't have to worry about them getting sticky.  I haven't tried a heat test though. . .I might leave some in my car (Black car w/5% tint) to make sure they don't melt while being shipped.  And I might have just been lucky but they are not that difficult to make.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 27, 2007)

Ah ha! So the frosting dries hard. Well I can seee the cake part is a bath bomb, but is the frosting a bubble bar? Does it bubble?


----------



## vanillabean (Jul 28, 2007)

So cute. I love it!


----------



## Lisasoaps (Nov 12, 2007)

these look great. My DD has been wanting to make these.
The thing that scares me is the sugar. I could swear I read somewhere that sugar is not good to bathe in. Something about yeast infections. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 12, 2007)

That looks cute!

Irena


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh, I wish I had a tub! Those look so yummy!


----------



## Lane (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there any other way to make the frosting? WOW these look amazing! I have been wanting to start bath bombs forever now and I think these may have just given me the kick to do so!


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 12, 2008)

I love the look of those cupcakes. Haven't tried them yet myself, but I like looking at everyone else's.


----------



## Lane (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm starting bath bombs this weekend. Not ready for the cute cupcakes yet tho....


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

These are adorable.....

I can also see them using the mini-muffin pan as a mold as well.


What about wrapping them in a cello bag or other type of bag.  And putting them into a basket sorta like you would do to muffins.....

I'm gonna have to get me some of that meringue powder and give it a try.  And I also do cake decorating for the kids at b-day and holiday time so i can put my frosting tips to good use. 

Oh and don't forget all the fun stuff that they make for cupcakes in the cake department.....

A person could have a ball with these.!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok I just had a brain fart !!!!!

Before Christmas my son's grade 1 teacher had the parents come in a do a project with the kids.  We took a little milk carton and cut out gramcrackers to fit the sides and decorated it with the frosting recipe that she sent home.  Parents made up the frosting and brought in the candy "decorations" they wanted to use on their gingerbread house.

Ok, I just threw the darn thing out cause I was sick of looking at it.  But the frosting stuck like glue and stayed hard as a rock.

I couldn't find the sheet where she sent home the recipe so I did a google search for it.  And found one.  And this is pretty much it.

I'm going to give them a try and use this recipe.  But will cut it in half so i don't make up so much at one time.

Since it's not going to be eaten using egg whites should be ok instead of the powdered kind.




> http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/special ... read4.html
> 
> This sticky icing is the cement for gingerbread houses. Be sure to keep a damp cloth over it, though, or it will harden in the bowl.
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetlyunique (Jan 16, 2008)

The egg whites is what the meringue powder is so it is basicaly the same thing

edited because I can't spell sorry:0(


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Yep...... which is why regular egg whites would be more cost effective in this recipe.

Not to mention great for your skin, and you can fry up the yokes or make a pound cake with them.......


----------



## Lisasoaps (Feb 10, 2008)

Has anyone tried this recipe yet? I tried it last night and it didnt work right for me. The mix was very dry. Came out like playdough and I still had about 8 oz of powdered sugar left to add. I ended up adding about 5 more TBS of water. I never made meringue before but I would assume its very light and airy(Just a guess) My mix was very heavy. Anyways, on a good note. The frosting has dried hard. Just have to see how they work in the tub. I'll keep ya posted. thanx

Hi, just wanted to let you all know that adding the extra water to my mix didnt effect my cupcakes in a bad way. I tried one tonight and thet dissolved no problem...


----------

